

The Internet Archive is trying to raise funds to buy 3 petabytes of storage - napolux
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/12/16/the-internet-archive-is-trying-to-raise-enough-funds-to-buy-3-petabytes-of-storage-in-17-days/

======
Gormo
I really admire what the Internet Archive does, and I'd be very willing to
donate to them, but for one caveat: IA's robots.txt policy retroactively
applies the _current_ robots.txt on a particular domain to the entire archive
of previous captures for that domain. This means that if a website goes
offline, and an unrelated third party later acquires the domain, and uses a
new, restrictive robots.txt, then the _older_ site is no longer accessible in
the archive.

I know this may seem somewhat trivial, but I've run into this problem more
than once, and I find that it undermines the value of the archive: if you're
trying to preserve history, making that preservation contingent on the the
state of things in the present defeats your purpose.

I'd much rather see them adopt a more sensible policy of obeying whatever
robots.txt is contemporaneous to each particular site capture.

------
mediumdeviation
Direct link to the donation page: <https://archive.org/donate/>

~~~
jorde
And in case you're interested of the hardware, here's some details:
<http://archive.org/web/petabox.php>

------
owendbybest
They also take donations in bitcoin. (something that python.org and the EFF
can learn from)

------
thebooktocome
If you donate to them through JustGive, be aware that after donating to the IA
last year, I received over the last few months several spammy e-mails asking
me to give to other unrelated charities.

------
mtrimpe
It might be worth mentioning that this is part of an offer to match donations
3-for-1 until December 31st.

------
Surio
Relevant discussion on the same topic from last week:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4901148>

A worthy and commendable initiative. Chipped in what I could.

I had meant to follow this up last week, but it slipped my mind. So, thanks
for posting this again. :-]

------
larrys
I always marvel in a service that could easily monetize their product or
traffic but chooses instead to essentially beg for funds. Or even possibly
charge for tiered access to the archives (something I would pay for).

~~~
drivebyacct2
Really? You "marvel" that Wikipedia doesn't charge for access? I hope I never
become as "business cynical" as some people here.

~~~
larrys
"You "marvel" that Wikipedia doesn't charge for access?"

I'm not talking about Wikipedia nor did I mention them. My comment is directed
toward internet archive a different situation.

~~~
drivebyacct2
> _I always marvel in a service that could easily monetize their product or
> traffic but chooses instead to essentially beg for funds._

Describes Wikipedia word-for-word.

------
bananashake
Things to donate to:

Starving children. Orphans. Awareness about preventable disease. The
environment. Human rights. Animal rights.

Things NOT to donate to:

Obscure copyright theft.

~~~
bananashake
Archive.org often archives internet harassment. What a pain it is for the
victims. The people at Archive.org know this happens but don't say anything
about it. So, let's add harassment to the copyright theft.

It's an interesting service and it should be done by a responsible and legal
commercial entity.

Feel free to down vote me, but, every dollar you spend on Archive.org could've
gone to a worthy cause and helped someone. What a shame.

